# New Member to my Canon Family



## twcull (Feb 18, 2013)

Greetings everyone!

I picked up a near mint condition Canon AE-1 Program for $100 a couple of days ago. Also started developing my own black and white, I'll post up my results later once I get a decent scanner. For now, I want to show off my new member.







Came with:

24mm f/2.8
50mm f/1.4
50mm f/1.8
80-200mm F/4
188A Flash and Charger
Manual and Case

A real steal I think, if I pick up an OM-D I may grab an adapter as well. I wish Canon would produce a body similar to this, it's everything I want in a digital camera. This was shot with the 50mm F/1.8 II and EOS 1000D.

P.S. Does anyone know if the 188A would work on my Rebel?


----------



## rpt (Feb 18, 2013)

You got all of this for $100?


----------



## twcull (Feb 18, 2013)

I know, it's still unbelievable. I expected to get pretty harsh gear and broken lenses. I don't know why they were being sold but I jumped on it and happy I did.


----------



## rpt (Feb 18, 2013)

twcull said:


> I know, it's still unbelievable. I expected to get pretty harsh gear and broken lenses. I don't know why they were being sold but I jumped on it and happy I did.


Wow! Enjoy your toys


----------



## Menace (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like like bargain. Well done


----------



## DanielW (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, great stuff! Well done indeed!
And how about developing yourself? Is it too much of a hassle? 
I've recently bought a film camera with some rolls of Ilford HP5 and TriX to (hopefully) learn to take my time before pressing the shutter, but haven't developed any so far; I'm considering developing myself, but I've no idea how difficult/expensive/worthwhile it would be.
Any advice?
Cheers!
Daniel


----------



## twcull (Feb 18, 2013)

Daniel,

I haven't dove into it too far yet. For around 50$ you can get all the necessary equipment to develop the film plus another 25-30 for chemicals etc, really my biggest expense is a scanner for 35mm film. I can't find a reasonable means of scanning it just yet, let alone how to tweak it to look good before I send it to print. 

I might do a blog / write up on my experiences with it and my successes and failures. I find most film photography websites like step by step instructions or any real examples unless its lomo stuff which im not a fan of at all.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 18, 2013)

twcull said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I picked up a near mint condition Canon AE-1 Program for $100 a couple of days ago. Also started developing my own black and white, I'll post up my results later once I get a decent scanner. For now, I want to show off my new member.
> 
> ...



That's why I ordered a Fuji X100s. The Canon EOS-M chassis and AF speed are so crappppy :'(


----------



## Dantana (Feb 18, 2013)

twcull said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I haven't dove into it too far yet. For around 50$ you can get all the necessary equipment to develop the film plus another 25-30 for chemicals etc, really my biggest expense is a scanner for 35mm film. I can't find a reasonable means of scanning it just yet, let alone how to tweak it to look good before I send it to print.
> 
> I might do a blog / write up on my experiences with it and my successes and failures. I find most film photography websites like step by step instructions or any real examples unless its lomo stuff which im not a fan of at all.



If you are going to be developing your own film, I'd look into doing your own printing too. For me, that was the most rewarding part of the process. Used gear should be cheap. You just need the space.


----------



## twcull (Feb 19, 2013)

We'll see, I have limited space and limited funds. Development and scanning i think is where I'm going to stick for now


----------

